# where can i buy foldaway sun loungers?



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy a couple of foldaway sun loungers from in the Paphos area for around €30 each? I've been to homebuy and superhome but theirs were more than I wanted to pay. Carrefor have some but they don't fold away. Can anyone help me in my search?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you tried Winters? Its on the Mesogi road.
Also the big Orphanides near McDonalds have some garden furniture at this time of year which tends to be quite inexpensive.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Have you tried Winters? Its on the Mesogi road.
> Also the big Orphanides near McDonalds have some garden furniture at this time of year which tends to be quite inexpensive.


Thanks Veronica i'll try those places.


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

Poplife have them at 34 euros.


----------

